# Chasing cars



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy loves to chase cars going by on the road in front of our house. She stays within our invisible fence boundary but I would like to train her not to chase cars. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The only way I can see is to set yourself up outside with her on a nice day in lawn chair with lots of treats and when you hear a car approach call her to you and have her sit while you hold the treat as the car passes, reward her when the car is downrange and repeat many times.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions but I hope you find a way to stop that bad habit. If she ever gets out and chases a car it might be her last. When I was young I had a friend whos dog did this ... their family thought is was funny, until the night he was run over. Hope someone has some ideas to help you.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Oaklys Dad has a good idea. Cars were not a problem but the kids riding on their ATVs at the back of my property would get Tuff dog chasing them. I started to keep treats with me and when I would hear the kids riding our direction I would give him a treat and make him "stay". I honestly do not even worry any more when I hear the 4 wheelers riding out back. He gets praised and a treat now and then when they ride by.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oakly's Dad has it, you just have to get them to ignore the cars. Kirby is fascinated by cars when we walk. I use treats and when she starts to fixate I have her sit, down, look, anything to get her attention and give her a treat. It is working but takes time. She is pretty good, but when she gets excited she starts to pay more attention the cars again so I work her until she settles down and we continue on.


----------

